# Trading (I need to know)



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 17, 2010)

What games can trade to what games? (This counts with the Pal Park too.)

So far, I know:
D/P/Pt-->Pearl, Platinum, Diamond, HeartGold, SoulSilver. 
D/P/Pt<--Pearl, Platinum, Diamond, HeartGold, SoulSilver, LeafGreen, FireRed, Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald.

HG/SS-->Pearl, Platinum, Diamond, HeartGold, SoulSilver. 
HG/SS<--Pearl, Platinum, Diamond, HeartGold, SoulSilver, LeafGreen, FireRed, Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald.

LG/FR-->Pearl, Platinum, Diamond, HeartGold, SoulSilver, LeafGreen, FireRed, Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald.
LG/FR<--LeafGreen, FireRed, Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald.

R/S/E-->Pearl, Platinum, Diamond, HeartGold, SoulSilver, LeafGreen, FireRed, Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald.
R/S/E<--LeafGreen, FireRed, Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald.

R/B/Y-->Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal
R/B/Y<--Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal

G/S/C-->Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal
G/S/C<--Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal

Poor  R/B/Y and G/S/C. Cut off in their own little world...

HELP ME!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 17, 2010)

Red, Blue and Yellow can all trade freely with one another as long as they're the same language, and Gold, Silver and Crystal can trade with one another the same way. RBY can trade with GSC, but only if GSC does not bring any second-generation moves or pokémon into the trading room. None of the first- or second-gen games can interact in any way with Advance onward.


----------



## Green (Oct 17, 2010)

RBY <-> GSC

that's it.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 17, 2010)

To put it simply:

Every game can trade freely with other same-language games in its generation (although sometimes this is restricted to post-National Dex, but it's still always possible at some point) (and sometimes foreign-language games too).

Gen II can trade with Gen I only if the party you're taking from Gen II has no Pokemon/moves that were introduced in Gen II.

Gen I/II cannot trade with or be transferred to later generations.

From Gen III onward, every game may transfer Pokemon forward into a later generation, but may not receive Pokemon from a later generation. (I believe this is still correct with B/W, correct me if I'm wrong.)

edit: partially ninja'd twice.
edit 2: and for clarification in case you don't know (but i'm not trying to be patronizing):
Gen I = RBY
Gen II = GSC
Gen III = RSE FRLG
Gen IV = DPPt HGSS
Gen V so far = BW


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 17, 2010)

can you trade pokemon with yourself in gen IV games, or do you need a second DS? :x


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

^You need a second DS, unless I'm severely misinformed. Or was that sarcasm?


----------



## Green (Oct 17, 2010)

How could you confuse that with sarcasm...?


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 17, 2010)

Superbird said:
			
		

> Or was that sarcasm?


er, no...? But thanks.

well, I _guess_ I did need a new DS anyway... *grumble*


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey thanks! But, there's no way to trade from... say, Crystal, into something like LeafGreen?


----------



## Green (Oct 17, 2010)

No.


----------



## Enkoe (Oct 18, 2010)

Gen II (Gold, Silver, Crystal) is incompatible with Gen III (Ruby, Sapphire, Fire Red, Leaf Green, Emerald).

...Gen I too (Red, Blue, Green, Yellow)


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 19, 2010)

*sob* No Mew for me, then!


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 20, 2010)

Nommer of the Mew said:


> *sob* No Mew for me, then!


New HGSS Mew event. GO GET IT!


----------

